# 4H skill-a-thon practice questions



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

While I am practicing these question for eastern states Ill post them here and see how you guys do. Ill post the answers after a little while. 


1. What is another word for gametes? 


2. Although only one sperm is needed for fertilization of each egg, about how many sperm are deposited into the female? 


3. Name the muscle responsible for extending the penis, allowing it to deposit semen into the vagina of the female reproductive tract. 


3. Name the functions of the following parts of the male reproductive system:


testicles: 

epididymis:

vas deferens:

urethra:

penis:


4. Match the hormone of the male goat and its location:

____a. testosterone 1. Hypothalamus 

____b. luteinizing hormone (LH) 2. Testicles

____c. follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) 3. Pituitary gland

____d. gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH) 4. Pituitary gland



5. Why is testosterone important for male reproduction? 



6. Name the hormone of the male goat that stimulates testosterone.



7. Name the hormone which cause the release of LH and FSH.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Define Dystocia:

Name three dangers than can result from Dystocia:

What does anterior mean?

What does posterior mean?

Describe the normal anterior position of birthing a kid.

What is another name for estrus?

Name one bacterial infection, which affects the reproduction of goats.
1.What is an obstetrical (OB) chain used for?
Describe the breech position during birth.
4. During kidding, if the head and neck are turned back over the body, what should you do to help?
5.Can a goat safely deliver a fetus if the fetus is upside down? 

Draw the bottom leg of the goat including the dewclaw and fetlock and sketch the position of the OB chain.


----------

